# Kemah area lighted fishing pier?



## Cole Trickle (Oct 28, 2008)

I just moved to the Kemah area...is there a lighted, public fishing pier anywhere near? I'm looking for somewhere to drop an line and have a few beers on the weekends. Thanks!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Go north on 146 from Kemah exit fairmont go right. pass 2 lights come to a stop sign go left next stop sign go right turn into Sylvan Beach park see big long new lighted pier to the left .Have fun be safe tight lines.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Beer is NOT allowed in Sylvan Beach and the sheriffs department does check... It's posted as you go in...


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

do the riff raft hang out at the sylvan beach pier


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

bigpun91 said:


> do the riff raft hang out at the sylvan beach pier


Seems to be nice people there fishing... They are trying to keep it a family friendly place.. It's patrolled by the Harris count sheriffs department....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cole Trickle said:


> I just moved to the Kemah area...is there a lighted, public fishing pier anywhere near? I'm looking for somewhere to drop an line and have a few beers on the weekends. Thanks!


You may want to try the 61st street pier on Galveston... You aren't that far form it...and there is a pier on 18th street in Bacliff....Not sure if it has lights..


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

pine gully pier lighted at night?

Heard they charge a lot for non resident?


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

18th street pier has lights but the pier sucks to fish.


----------



## BRAD T (Oct 18, 2010)

caught at alot of good fish at 18th st


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The 18th street pier is in San Leon not Bacliff.With the wind blowing ninety to nothing i would hit the Texas City dike with some schrimp's.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Pine gully not open at night


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

$20 bucks for pine gully a day !
i have talked to the mayor and some of the city council via email and they basically said "screw ya".


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

18th St. pier is not too bad for fishing, plus it has a nice bar and decent cheeseburgers. They also usually have live entertainment on weekends.


----------

